# Snow King has no power



## unclebuckrb (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 10 horse snowblower with a snow king engine,about 9 years old. It has always run strong until this year. When I get it warmed up with choke in normal position the rpm starts up and down rythmically. The governer arm is moving causing this. When I start to blow snow thats a little heavier than normal it bogs down and almost stalls. This thing has always blown anything before never slowed down for a little wet snow. Seems not to throw normal dry snow as far as it used to either.I have replaced spark plug and fresh gas as well as adjust auger drive belt...no luck with any of these. Has anyone got any suggestions?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

I've had this problem a few times with gas tillers. it could be a couple of different things, but the most common is the pick-up tube for the fuel being partially blocked. most likely, it will be a fuel delivery problem somewhere along the line. may want to check everything out in that route. what kind of engine is it?

Danny


----------



## unclebuckrb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thanks Danny*

I did notice that the gas drained very slowly when I emptied the tank to put fresh gas. I will check this out today. Its a Tecumseh Snow King....10 HP...about 9 years old. The snowblower is made by Murray under the Noma name here in Canada.


Thanks for your reply
Doug


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

yea, its probably a bowl-type carb then. remove the bowl to the carb and check and make sure the float isnt sticking. clean it out all good too. make sure the o-ring under the needle valve (connected to the float) is still fully in tact also.

Danny


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

doug
You can try a simple quick test to see if a little more fuel will compensate for the hunting and bogging down in snow. Under the float bowl is a brass colored nut with a screw going through the center. This is your high speed screw. If you turn this screw out maybe 1/8 to 1/4 counter clockwise this will richen the fuel to air ratio and you may notice a difference in the running almost immediately. 
I would say that if this doesn't work then plan on doing or getting the carb rebuilt. Most likely having old gas (old gas is any gas older than 30 days) has caused a varnishing on some of the smaller orifices inside the carb. 
If you are going to tackle this job yourself then I highly recommend purchasing the Tecumseh Mechanic manual for your engine. It's very good reading and an invaluable tool for learning about your engine. All you need is the model and type of your motor and go to your local small engine dealer and they will get it for you.

snoman


----------



## Buster (Feb 18, 2004)

Your problem is a blocked fuel line. I know this because I just went through all the tracing, testing and new carb etc. My blockage was....the FUEL CAP AHHHHHHHhhhhh. I have heard it many times before.

Shut off the fuel line.
Disconnect the fuel line from the carb.
In a clean pail turn the line on and drain into the pail.
If it stops draining loosen the Cap.
Booom fuel flows?

My solution...I drilled a very fine hole in the cap. Now air can breath in.
My machine is working great now.
Good luck

Dave


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------

